# Agent to rent out long term property



## Kayeberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi 
We are planning to purchase an apartment (where we are from we would call it a condo) in Cascais. After our purchase we would like to rent it out for a long term contract. What we would like is an agent who specializes in long term rentals to handle the property until we are ready to make our move to Cascais in about 3 to 5 years. This agent would need to be responsible for all aspects of managing the property.
Does anyone have recommendations or suggestions? Also any idea of fees for this type of service.
Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a contact in the casais area. Will get her details for you


----------



## Kayeberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks I'll look into it


----------

